# 2010 volume control is wacky



## billfishboy (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a 2010 LE Murano with the six-CD changer. The volume control no longer works correctly. When turning it up, the volume might go down or up to a blast. Likewise when turning the volume knob down, the volume usually goes up. Sometimes it does nothing. The volume control on the steering wheel works just fine. Also, it appears that the knob on the climate control fan may be possessed as well. It generally works ok, but doesn't always respond.
Any ideas of the cause?


----------

